# Pilots Notes and Flight Manuals



## Colin1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry
but I can't find them - where are they?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2009)

Other Mechanical Systems Tech. - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Marcel

why are some stickies and others aren't?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't know, I think the sticky ones have most different versions. Micdrow probably knows this better, he furnished the forum.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> why are some stickies and others aren't?



The stickies are ones that have multiple different manuals in them that where combined into one thread instead of the multiple threads making for easier reference for a specific aircraft type. Not all of them are combined but its a work in project. A good reference is the Do-335 you provided. If some one else posts a different model I combine the two threads into one for easier reference.


----------

